# brickwork techniques



## nightofjoy

Anyone out there know much about creating brickwork?

I have a 1/6 scale Spider-Man kit that I'd like to mount. I'm planing on making a section of roof, either flat or on a slight incline. He's crouching, and will need about 250mm square surface area, so I don't want to just build a regular stand. The final area I'll be covering will be 2 walls measuring approx 250mm x 120mm.

The roof surface & textures, and the actual building of the block won't be a problem. I was just wondering if there's anywhere you can buy realistic brick texture sheeting at that scale? so each brick is around 35 - 40mm in length?

If it comes down to it, I can sculpt something myself with plaster or card, but I thought I'd see if you chaps know of anything that woud suit first.

Cheers.


----------



## John P

Well, I know dollhouse scale is only half as big as that, but my wife does a lot of brickwork on her dollhouses. The materials are available - individual bricks, vacuform brick sheeting, etc... in 1/12, at online dollhouse shops.










^That's hand-laid individual bricks, post-grouted.


----------



## nightofjoy

John P said:


> Well, I know dollhouse scale is only half as big as that, but my wife does a lot of brickwork on her dollhouses. The materials are available - individual bricks, vacuform brick sheeting, etc... in 1/12, at online dollhouse shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's hand-laid individual bricks, post-grouted.


Those bricks on the stairs look amazing, but I'd rather go with some kind of sheeting than individual bricks. Amazing finish though, mega realistic.

I'll look into doll house craft shops over here. I'm sure we must have some in the UK. If I can't get correct scale bricks I might go for paving stones & make it look more like a stone block building....

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nightofjoy

Ummm. Not doing very well finding sheets of 1:6 brick sheets in the UK.....

Might have to go down the stone block route.


----------



## csoldier

Have you got a Hobbycraft store nearby? They do a range of dolls house stuff amongst other things, but 1/6th scale bricks may be too big for what they stock.

I have used balsa wood and scribed detail on, used fine sand and/or thin plaster/polyfilla to add texture (many full moons ago).

My preferred choice would be balsa foam if you can get it over here, simple to carve, cut or scribe and texture can be added with scrunched up tin foil.

You do need to seal it before painting, ideally with varnish or pva glue or something of choice. You could probably get a similar effect with rolled out air drying clay such as Das pronto, but I'm not sure if this would crack.

Anyhow, good luck.

p.s. is this any use?
www.sixtharmygroup.com/forums/.../10080-1-6th-scale-bricks.html


----------



## nightofjoy

csoldier said:


> Have you got a Hobbycraft store nearby? They do a range of dolls house stuff amongst other things, but 1/6th scale bricks may be too big for what they stock.
> 
> I have used balsa wood and scribed detail on, used fine sand and/or thin plaster/polyfilla to add texture (many full moons ago).
> 
> My preferred choice would be balsa foam if you can get it over here, simple to carve, cut or scribe and texture can be added with scrunched up tin foil.
> 
> You do need to seal it before painting, ideally with varnish or pva glue or something of choice. You could probably get a similar effect with rolled out air drying clay such as Das pronto, but I'm not sure if this would crack.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck.
> 
> p.s. is this any use?
> www.sixtharmygroup.com/forums/.../10080-1-6th-scale-bricks.html


No, they're not uniform enough for what I need. I'd considered balsa wood, actually. I'm waiting for a guy on ebay to send me a catalogue of brick sheeting that he produces. If it's suitable I'll post contact details on here.

I'm still considering going with blocks - in which case I may be able to use dollhouse paving.

Cheers for the help.


----------



## John P

I asked my wife and she also says she's heard of people carving their own bricks out of basswood or balsa.


----------



## rbrunne1

If you're looking for "photo-realism" check out Model Builder Software Software from Evan Designs (http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/. The software contains a variety of materials and you can print them out to any scale.

See this thread for a quick & simple building I made with the software: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277321

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## rbrunne1

I just noticed this post: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3965183&postcount=10

Read all of JohnReid's post for excellent model making ideas!


----------



## MightyMax

Did you look at Evergreen or Plastruct? One of them makes sheets in different scales

Max Bryant


----------



## Els

Have you thought about using Balsa foam? It is the best thing out there for making brick or stone walls (in my opinion). You can buy it in many different sizes and thicknesess. It is easy to carve and texture. If you are not familiar with it here are a few links.
Here is a brick wall that I made with it:
http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=227009Here is a nose art project that I tried. It didn't turn out that great but it shows how easy the stuff is to work with:
http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=216823&st=0&p=2060476&hl=balsa%20foam&fromsearch=1&#entry2060476
and here is a video that someone did showing how easy it is to work with for other projects:




Els


----------



## nightofjoy

Els said:


> Have you thought about using Balsa foam? It is the best thing out there for making brick or stone walls (in my opinion). You can buy it in many different sizes and thicknesess. It is easy to carve and texture. If you are not familiar with it here are a few links.
> Here is a brick wall that I made with it:
> http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=227009Here is a nose art project that I tried. It didn't turn out that great but it shows how easy the stuff is to work with:
> http://s362974870.onlinehome.us/forums/air/index.php?showtopic=216823&st=0&p=2060476&hl=balsa%20foam&fromsearch=1&#entry2060476
> and here is a video that someone did showing how easy it is to work with for other projects:
> 1:1 Scale "Seal Of Metatron" (SILENT HILL 3) - Balsa Foam Tutorial - YouTube
> Els


That looks good. I will go check it out, thanks


----------



## bucwheat

I have been trying to find 1/24th scale brick for quite a while now.


----------



## DarthSideous

I was able to order 1/24 scale brick directly from plastistruct. I'm going to have to google balsa foam and basewood to see where I can get them from for some of my larger projects. Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## John P

BASSwood.


----------



## gunn

i use foam core board to make my brick work as you see in the back ground.
take the paper off one side. scribe your lines with a dull pencil.
paint using acrilic paints then let dry fully then add joint compound into the lines let dry alil bit then with dampen cloth take excess compound off and let dry.







:wave:


----------

